# FireFox Cookies exportieren



## riedochs (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

wie kann ich im FF einzelne oder alle Cookies exportieren?


----------



## RealGerry (4. Dezember 2008)

Versuch es mal mit MozBackUp


----------



## kays (5. Dezember 2008)

Kann ich auch nur empfehlen, super tool. Damit kannst du deine gesamten Einstellungen bis hin zu installierten Addons speichern und bei bedarf wieder zurückspielen. Besonders gut bei Neuinstallationen vom BS....erspart ne menge Arbeit da man nicht alles wieder neu Einrichtern muss

MozBackup - Backup-Tool für Firefox und Thunderbird

gruß kays


----------



## riedochs (5. Dezember 2008)

THX, werde es mal ausprobieren.


----------

